# 5D Mk III RAW file error



## JonasHoholt (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello,

I shot a night sky timelapse last night, but in the attached photo is a strange yellow/blue line roughly a quarter down from the top of the image.
The line is only represented in this one photo out of about 180 shots from the entire sequence.
Shot at 30 sec, 2.8, ISO 4000.

The line is represented in the RAW file straight out of the camera, so it's not my post processsing, that has introduced it, and I can't seem to remove it.
I'm concerned that my camera hardware is having troubles.

Anybody know what this is?

Best,
Jonas


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2015)

That is most unusual. I haver no idea what that actually is...but...


----------

